# Interviews



## MorbidTravis (Feb 21, 2008)

why dont you guys interview reece fullwood?or sam bell?if youwant send me the questions to ask and ill send them on myspace, they always reply to my messages. reese learned rusty cooley's under he influence by ear, there is a video on myspace, its pretty amazing


----------

